# Ammo for self defense



## Rock and Shoot

I live in a very quite place. But lately there has been someone sneaking into the garages at night to steal stuff. Two nights ago one of my neighbors woke up after hearing a noise and saw the guy running out his backyard. I'm afraid I may find someone stealing at my house and since I'm not interested in firearms (plus they are illegal here) I want to now which ammo is strong enough to defend my house and show him that slingshots can be serious business. Any suggestions?


----------



## ZDP-189

I believe that slingshots are a poor choice of weapon from practical and legal standpoints and there are many security options far more effective. None of my designs are intended to be used for this purpose.


----------



## ERdept

ZDP-189 said:


> I believe that slingshots are a poor choice of weapon from practical and legal standpoints and there are many security options far more effective. None of my designs are intended to be used for this purpose.


Yes, dont' go out with a slingshot.

Just get a handgun or shotty. If you encounter this guy he may pull a knife or gun, and you're SOL.

This slings lead pretty well, Glock 21, and some 230 grain hollow points.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Rock and Shoot said:


> I live in a very quite place. But lately there has been someone sneaking into the garages at night to steal stuff. Two nights ago one of my neighbors woke up after hearing a noise and saw the guy running out his backyard. I'm afraid I may find someone stealing at my house and since I'm not interested in firearms (plus they are illegal here) I want to now which ammo is strong enough to defend my house and show him that slingshots can be serious business. Any suggestions?


Yep, if you don't already know which slingshot and which ammo you could use for self-defense, you shouldn't use any. IF YOU DO, then it should be the strongest bandset you can pull, the biggest lead ball that will fit in the pouch, and you should be able to hit a 3 inch target at 5~10 yards every shot, while pumped up on adrenalin and shaking like a leaf. If your government won't allow you to defend yourself with firearms, there is really no good active defense for the average person.


----------



## Brewman

WOW!!!!!!! This is happening everywhere???????? That is what your location says. You are living in fantasy land!!!!!!!! Wake up and smell the coffee. Let the POLICE handle their business. If you shoot someone not in your dwelling and not threatening you with serious bodily harm or death you will be charged with assault and battery by means of a dangerous weapon ( a felony in most jurisdictions) and you will be the one in jail. Next time the local government wants to raise more taxes to put more police on the streets you should vote yes. Also what are you going to do when your one shot fails and the felon stabs you to death with a large kitchen knife, assuming you are not caught by total suprise at 3A.M. in the morning waking up to 3 guys standing over your bed with a knife at your throat. Good luck.quote name='Rock and Shoot' timestamp='1291867727' post='41626']
I live in a very quite place. But lately there has been someone sneaking into the garages at night to steal stuff. Two nights ago one of my neighbors woke up after hearing a noise and saw the guy running out his backyard. I'm afraid I may find someone stealing at my house and since I'm not interested in firearms (plus they are illegal here) I want to now which ammo is strong enough to defend my house and show him that slingshots can be serious business. Any suggestions?
[/quote]


----------



## crazyslingshot

Slingshot is enough to kill a man within 15 meters(12 steel ball hits the head with powerful band).

But it's not a good defense weapon because of lack of threatening power.

And it's also difficult to control the power of it,with a slingshot, you either do no hurt to theif or kill him&her.


----------



## Holzwurm

Rock and Shoot said:


> I live in a very quite place. But lately there has been someone sneaking into the garages at night to steal stuff. Two nights ago one of my neighbors woke up after hearing a noise and saw the guy running out his backyard. I'm afraid I may find someone stealing at my house and since I'm not interested in firearms (plus they are illegal here) I want to now which ammo is strong enough to defend my house and show him that slingshots can be serious business. Any suggestions?


I assume , that you are living in Germany or any other European country ?

Anyway , ....slingshots can be lethal weapons and using them against a person(even a criminal) would get you into serious trouble with local law enforcement .

Other than a handgun you only have the option to shoot into someones head and probably kill that person or shoot at his body , which might not stop him , ....a gunshot in the leg would also disable someone to take further action on you , a legshot from a catty would most likely not(unless you hit straight into the knee) !

Also a slingshot has a rather poor firing rate , you'd most likely only have ONE shot to be placed , and this even under high mental stress .

If I was in your shoe , I'd set up some kinda electronic alarms or even good old wire traps and call the cops instantly , when someone unwanted steps your ground .

And using any kind of weapons even against criminals is not allowed unless your own life or health is endangered during a particular situation , ......if you shoot at a burglar just carrying away your stuff no self defense cause would be granted and you'd be punished .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## ERdept

Brewman said:


> I live in a very quite place. But lately there has been someone sneaking into the garages at night to steal stuff. Two nights ago one of my neighbors woke up after hearing a noise and saw the guy running out his backyard. I'm afraid I may find someone stealing at my house and since I'm not interested in firearms (plus they are illegal here) I want to now which ammo is strong enough to defend my house and show him that slingshots can be serious business. Any suggestions?


i'd think the traditional weapons of self-defense, or offense, if guns aren't to your liking or illegal would work better than a slingshot. Those would be a knife, sword, baseball bat, etc.

if you really want to do the slinshot thing, as such a close range, i'd say lead or steel ball. Civillian confrontation distances mirror EXACTLY police confrontaton distances, 3-7 yards.

But a flashlight and whistle would probably work better. yell HALT, with the light on him and blow the whistle. The perp will likely run, away from you that is.


----------



## Brewman

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxx


----------



## Deimos

Don't attack any intruder if you're not willing to finish the job.
Its always self defence if its your story...


----------



## BCLuxor

I think if I read right lol ...You mean that you would like to catch the intruder before he commits the crime aka just about to put crowbar to your garage door? In which case you want to scare the f***r back to his swamp... I have done this with a group of teenagers throwing the pebbles from my front drive at the windows of my neighboors. I had a small rounders bat in my pocket and my slingshot in my hand with some big 10mm ammo. After plenty of pulling back the curtain and telling them to clear off only to get a load of mouth I went out and told them if they don't move im going to start throwing steel at them... at which point they tell me to go right ahead. Now this is where I give my advice if you want to scare anyone with a slingshot you got to make it LOUD so get them noisy old flatbands on and if like me you only want to scare off the idiot in question shoot materials that make lots of NOISE luckily for me it was sunday and all the bin bags were out I shot a couple rounds into the bags and wheelie bin by them making huge bangs... sufice to say they were gone with no reprocusions. 
Anyhow be careful like the other member state. Police in England are varied in reaction. If these horrid little waste of time teenagers were to have reported me the police would have taken the issue seriously and the irony is I would have been the one in trouble, I would never recomend shooting anyone the legal impact of doing so would be huge i guess


----------



## HOE

Take a long flat piece of steel and make a crude katana out of it, or sharpen an electrical conduit and make a spear(can be used to shoot darts too, aimed at eyes), then go ahead and stab the robber.

There was a recent news over here about a home owner cutting off a thief's hand using a machete. The thief tried to use his steel bar to hit the owner when discovered, but the strike was dodged and the man chopped off his hand.


----------



## hawk2009

I would only use a slingshot for hitting him in the hope it would scare him off if he is trespassing outside and at night,in the other scenario of meeting him face to face in your house feet apart fire the shot to hit him but it will only be a breif distraction a couple of seconds while he is smarting from the shot that should be enough time to close the distance and control him but I suggest you dont try this unless you are trained and very confident you can handle him and any weapon he may be carrying.


----------



## bazil

Interesting thread!

I was wondering about sling shots for self defense, as I live in a bad area, my neighbours 4 doors away had their back door smashed in at 4am. In the UK it is not legal to own hand guns. Calling the police would be my first instinct, but in those 5 mins while I'm waiting I'd like to be able to defend myself. The people that have no respect for the law are armed up, there is still gun crime in the UK despite the laws. All these laws do is make decent people defenseless.

I have a .22 air rifle that I keep for plinking, I thought that would be good to scare any robbers off with. But the legal limit is set at 12 foot pounds. The Fish hunter catapault is supposed to deliver 18 foot pounds! lol, my rifle cost me around £200, it makes me wonder why I bought it LOL. Interesting thing is, if I put a more powerful spring in my rifle and bring it up to 18 foot pounds like the hunter catty, I will be guilty of a fire arms offense and could serve prison time!









Baz


----------



## ZDP-189

luxor5 said:


> If these horrid little waste of time teenagers were to have reported me the police would have taken the issue seriously and the irony is I would have been the one in trouble


Yes, sadly: possession of an offensive weapon in a public place with intent to commit an indictable offense (2 counts), plus assault with a deadly weapon (just threatening to shoot them with a slingshot). You'd have been looking forward to a considerable helping of porridge and that's without even opening fire.

I believe that in the UK you cannot use or threaten force unless you are in fear of bodily harm and have exhausted all avenues of de-escalation or retreat. If you find a guy in your hallway blocking the exit with your child's severed head under one arm and a weed sprayer full of gasoline in the other, you're expected to run upstairs and try to climb out of window before you are can even say "Young man, please leave or I'll give your cheeks a ruddy good pinching".


----------



## bleachbone

http://stores.slingshotsusa.com/-strse-883/Deter-dsh-it-Less-dsh-Lethal-Projectiles-100/Detail.bok

hope this helps


----------



## bazil

They're interesting! hmmm


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Tin cans on string, behind the garage door ...


----------



## Devoman

A big mean dog?... Gives time to reload...oohps sounds like Sarah P... lol


----------



## Rock and Shoot

Thank you all for the great advice!!!! Today I'm installing a security lock which protects the doors from being open by kicks or other kinds of forcing methods. I think that will be the best option for now. As for the local police... We've called them twice during different situations but are still waiting for them to come... I also have a guard dog, but he only can defend us from killer ants and miniature burglars (I'm joking) because even tough he think he is a big powerful dog, he is just a small chihuahua (Don't tell him that cause he means trouble!!!)... Anyway here he is:


----------



## bazil

haha! Cute dog!

My dog always lets me know if anyone is about, watch dogs are very handy to have in bad areas. Although I wouldn't want him attacking an intruder, the police would probably have him put down! I'm ready to leave the UK. America is sounding better and better to me everyday, Most free country on earth!.

Baz


----------



## hawk2009

Your convicted for what you say in england not for what you do you need to have a good understanding of the law here it is illegal to use any weapon for protection here but many people do use weapons it really is what you say beleive me.A man used a slingshot on some youths damaging his home the youths tried to sue him for £1200.00 compensation each fortunately the judge saw sense and through the case out.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

If nothing else, I hope this thread makes it a bit more clear why we Americans are so defensive about our right to self defense and to keep and bear arms.

_When seconds count, the police are only minutes away._


----------



## dragonmaster

Your would be intruder's sound allot like the ones around here. Your best form of self-defense is not to confront them this is lose lose at best but rather if you want to use your slingshot use it as a deterrent by letting people know you have it by target shooting at some thing that makes a little noise when someone is walking by but do it safely and in a way not to anger your neighbors just the fact that people know you have it and can hit a target makes people think. You all ready have one of the best Gard dogs around your intruder is most likely going to be scared off by the little ankle biters bark alerting you of his presence. Then get a motion sensor for your outside light. This has worked for me my yard used to be a favorite short cut and things would often come up missing when I got back into slingshots and started target shooting cans then installed motion detectors on the lights my problem seemed to go away.


----------



## bazil

> _When seconds count, the police are only minutes away._


That says it all!


----------



## stelug

a safe gun, the kind that make real noise without propelling any bullet, would be my best option. If you detect the intruders before they get into your'splace a pair of shot in the air will let them fly, probably letting something very bad smalling in your' court. And in case someone alert the police You'll be on the right side because no body can charge you of an offensive intenct. Obviously You can use that only if you are still in a safe place because You cannot know if those thugs are armed themself.
BTW, in past time I had modified some of this semi-toys revolver and they could shot rather well a lead ball thought a wooden door. In this case you better have two, one safe and one modded and rapidly get free of the second.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

stelug said:


> a safe gun, the kind that make real noise without propelling any bullet, would be my best option. If you detect the intruders before they get into your'splace a pair of shot in the air will let them fly, probably letting something very bad smalling in your' court. And in case someone alert the police You'll be on the right side because no body can charge you of an offensive intenct. Obviously You can use that only if you are still in a safe place because You cannot know if those thugs are armed themself.
> BTW, in past time I had modified some of this semi-toys revolver and they could shot rather well a lead ball thought a wooden door. In this case you better have two, one safe and one modded and rapidly get free of the second.


Absolutely not! If the intruder thinks you are armed and he is armed, you could die. If the cops think you are armed, you could die. NEVER brandish a gun or anything that looks like a gun unless you are able and willing to take a life. No exceptions!


----------



## hawk2009

dragonmaster said:


> Your would be intruder's sound allot like the ones around here. Your best form of self-defense is not to confront them this is lose lose at best but rather if you want to use your slingshot use it as a deterrent by letting people know you have it by target shooting at some thing that makes a little noise when someone is walking by but do it safely and in a way not to anger your neighbors just the fact that people know you have it and can hit a target makes people think. You all ready have one of the best Gard dogs around your intruder is most likely going to be scared off by the little ankle biters bark alerting you of his presence. Then get a motion sensor for your outside light. This has worked for me my yard used to be a favorite short cut and things would often come up missing when I got back into slingshots and started target shooting cans then installed motion detectors on the lights my problem seemed to go away.


Yes I have to agree with you their I also have a black labrador dog she is very vocal at everyone that walks by I have also been in the street outside my home chastising groups drunk or not no one has stayed around to find out the consequences also in town,I used to drive a taxi in town so trouble was bound to come your way at some point.


----------



## stelug

Henry in Panama said:


> a safe gun, the kind that make real noise without propelling any bullet, would be my best option. If you detect the intruders before they get into your'splace a pair of shot in the air will let them fly, probably letting something very bad smalling in your' court. And in case someone alert the police You'll be on the right side because no body can charge you of an offensive intenct. Obviously You can use that only if you are still in a safe place because You cannot know if those thugs are armed themself.
> BTW, in past time I had modified some of this semi-toys revolver and they could shot rather well a lead ball thought a wooden door. In this case you better have two, one safe and one modded and rapidly get free of the second.


Absolutely not! If the intruder thinks you are armed and he is armed, you could die. If the cops think you are armed, you could die. NEVER brandish a gun or anything that looks like a gun unless you are able and willing to take a life. No exceptions!
[/quote]

I was not figuring face to face a confrontaton Henrry. But about shoting on air "before" the intruders reach Your's safe place. In this case a shot in th air is way more effective and immediate than a phone calling. After they are in, you'll be absolute in danger brandishing any kind of weapon of course and also if you are disarmed. And of course if you have any weapon you must master it absolutely well, and this may not be enaught too. I have 35 years MA practicing I think I know whatwe are speaking, or at lest







I hope so.


----------



## philly

Buy aloud air horn and a powerful flash light, keep A baseballbat by each door. Fortunately I live in the good old USA and have enough fire arms to go the next step if necessary. God forbid.
Philly


----------



## Jaybird

When you disarm the people you commence to offend them and show that you distrust them either through cowardice or lack of confidenence,and both these opinions generate hatred.
Machiavelli

I am lucky.I have guns and can use them to protect myself and family.Any government that doesn't condone self defense thinks more of criminals than its tax paying honest citizens.


----------



## sprengmeista

oh my god! this dog looks like PURE EVIL!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

You're not allowed to keep weapons by the door, or anywhere else in the home, under the guise of self-defence; here in the UK. If you're found to have used a weapon, you will be thoroughly asked to prove self-defence, which is a lot harder to prove than without a weapon. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Bill Hays

Seriously.... you're better off using the slingshot as a weapon by holding it by the bands and swinging it like a flail or chained mace.
If you're not allowed to keep weapons handy, then have something handy that can double as a weapon... a 10 ounce head ball peen hammer is a perfect dual use instrument, for example.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

stelug said:


> a safe gun, the kind that make real noise without propelling any bullet, would be my best option. If you detect the intruders before they get into your'splace a pair of shot in the air will let them fly, probably letting something very bad smalling in your' court. And in case someone alert the police You'll be on the right side because no body can charge you of an offensive intenct. Obviously You can use that only if you are still in a safe place because You cannot know if those thugs are armed themself.
> BTW, in past time I had modified some of this semi-toys revolver and they could shot rather well a lead ball thought a wooden door. In this case you better have two, one safe and one modded and rapidly get free of the second.


Absolutely not! If the intruder thinks you are armed and he is armed, you could die. If the cops think you are armed, you could die. NEVER brandish a gun or anything that looks like a gun unless you are able and willing to take a life. No exceptions!
[/quote]

I was not figuring face to face a confrontaton Henrry. But about shoting on air "before" the intruders reach Your's safe place. In this case a shot in th air is way more effective and immediate than a phone calling. After they are in, you'll be absolute in danger brandishing any kind of weapon of course and also if you are disarmed. And of course if you have any weapon you must master it absolutely well, and this may not be enaught too. I have 35 years MA practicing I think I know whatwe are speaking, or at lest







I hope so.
[/quote]

I guess we will just have to agree to disagree on this one. Trying to make a possible attacker believe you are armed might work sometimes, but what do you do when he keeps coming? Suppose a neighbor calls the police and tells them you shot at an intruder? If you have a safe place, go there and call the cops from there. If you can fire a gun in the air, it's not a safe place.


----------



## hawk2009

God knows whats going to happen in our country now, our government has passed a law or about to pass a law not to lock up people who carry knives 3000 foreign nationals locked up for knife crime are about to be released.Only yesterday just up the road from me two hooded youths tried to rob a pensioner in his own home both were weilding knives things like this just dont happen in our town, I just wonder if this is the start of something we might see on a regular basis,a green light to carry knives crazy.


----------



## stelug

[/quote]
Suppose a neighbor calls the police and tells them you shot at an intruder? If you have a safe place, go there and call the cops from there. If you can fire a gun in the air, it's not a safe place.
[/quote]

in this case You have reach the target, the police will occour way soon that if You just call them by phone. May be also shooting direcly in the phone will do a better job than just asking help because you are in danger of life.They probably then will charge You for a fellony attack to the ears of an officier, but anyways they will have to come. Who knows








I am teasing, beg Your's all pardon
seriously I believe a slingshot is a real poor weapon for sd. A sigle usefull shot, too short range, any heavvy cloth will minimize the impact, and it requires both hands to be managed so you are not able to defend well yourself in case of close impact. In any houses there are better choises in You riarly intend to make an harm to someone.
But this limitation is also a (big) part of the slingshot's fashion at least to me. The possibility to be used as a hunting device starting from very common and cheap elements: a pair of elastic and some stones.


----------



## Gandolphin

just wear a scary custom, make a zombie face and carry a weird weapon and believe me, he'll just run like a girl


----------



## Jaybird

If I would catch anyone in my home and they didn't do exactly what I told them to do,Sam Colt would do the talking.If you have to shoot a gun in your home keep your mouth open so you don't break your eardrums.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

I think I'll go with my glock 30 with 45 cal hollow points and my Ar 15. If you hit the guy with a slingshot he'll just be pissed off and he might pull a knife or a gun on you.


----------



## ZDP-189

If I am to offer any advice it should be move to a safer area, such as North Asia.


----------



## hawk2009

[quote name='stelug' I believe a slingshot is a real poor weapon for sd.
I have trained in self defence for several years and I dont mean sport kickboxing or sport karate although I did start in this area.Role reversal is vital when dealing with an attacker inducing a huge addrenalin dump in your opponent will give you the seconds to control your attacker by control I mean whatever is needed to stop or finish the attack.


----------



## JoergS

Well, I still have this one:






But it is not an entirely serious video, was more like a provocation to some guys that believed I had crossed some borders. This demonstrated that I can do even better!

In Germany, you can get a gun if you are willing to go through the tedious, expensive and slow steps (hunter's license, certified sport shooter, certified collector), but you have to lock them away in a safe and also keep it separated from the ammo. As a licensed gun owner, you in fact have to waive your civil rights, as the police can show up at any time and demand to inspect your weapons and the way you store them.

So self defense with a firearm is not an option, really.

The best self defense is to build a panic room of some kind and simply sit the situation out, then collect the insurance money and replace the stolen things.


----------



## bazil

Nice Slingshot Joerg! it definitely has the WOW factor! LOL







. I find it funny that over here in the UK wrist supports are legal and tear gas and stun guns are illegal, but over there you can attach stun guns and tear gas, but no wrist brace!









Baz


----------



## HOE

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/12/8/nation/7577289&sec=nation
http://www.theborneopost.com/newsimages/T03844.jpg


----------



## hawk2009

Thats how it should be nothing wrong with that, dont steal then bad things like this will not happen to you he got what he deserved.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

bazil said:


> Nice Slingshot Joerg! it definitely has the WOW factor! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I find it funny that over here in the UK wrist supports are legal and tear gas and stun guns are illegal, but over there you can attach stun guns and tear gas, but no wrist brace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz


Trying to make sense of various laws around the world is an exercise in futility. The only common factor seems to be that the people who make the laws exempt themselves from the worst of them.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Well

It all depends on the situation I guess.

I did think about this allready and I did shoot myself with a slingshot !!!
I used 0.50cal lead and therabend gold 20 cm long 230-150mm tapered 8 pounds draw weight so its a weak setup.

I draw it only maybe to a elongation of 35% max I had a shirt and a hoodie on .

It did hurt very muchfor a few sec , but would not stop me , it gave nice red marks lol. With the same bandset to a max draw I WOULD NOT DARE TO TRY IT .

It surely has a stopping power Think about HUNTER BANDS OR EVEN STRONGER ?????

PS: If you ar over powered in any way just let it go.


----------



## bazil

I guess waiting it out untill the police come is probably the best idea for most people. The thing that I don't like is that it takes the choice away from people who might want to defend their homes, families and property. I work from home using my computer, I have a lot of expensive equipment which can be replaced. What can't be replaced is the hard work on my hard drives, my archives, years of work, Insurance doesn't cover things like that. I want the choice to either call the police and hide, or to have a go and defend my home and means of earning a living. UK laws take my choice away from me.

Baz


----------



## bunnybuster

I dont think a slingshot is a good self defense weapon.
If you cant have a firearm....then you may want a tomahawk.
A hawk is a formidable weapon. It can be swung..or thrown. Light weight, lightning fast.
Unless the assailant has a gun...you will most likely fend him off just by brandishing the thing. 
Hatchets, and tomahawks are legal everywhere, as far as I know. ???
I would pick one up before I would a slingshot to defend my life.
imho


----------



## hawk2009

Everyone has a different approach to this some might say let them take your items they can always be replaced and would be willing to let this happen.others like myself see this as very personnal and in no way is going to let some lowlife scum walk in to my home and take my stuff for his next drug fix.I would sooner serve a prison sentance for GBH defending my family and property sending out a message to other potential theives this house is one to avoid,as criminals are known to mark properties that are easy, for other would be theives and get targeted time and time again.


----------



## Marbles

ANYONE COMES NEAR MY HOME OR FAMILY INTENDING TO STEAL OR DO HARM BETTER BE READY TO MEET HIS MAKER ! IF I LIVED IN ENGLAND I WOULD HAVE A GUN DONT GIVE A SH-T WHAT THE RULES ARE NOT IN TODAYS WORLD !! I WILL DEAL WITH THE STUPID LAWS LATER ! ITS SELF PRESERVATION IN THIS DAY AND AGE . My FIRE ARMS PISTOLES AND LONG GUNS ARE ALL LEGAL BUT YOU CAN BET THAT THE CRIMINALS GUNS ARE NOT ,SO I WOULD PLAY BY THIER RULES !!


----------



## hawk2009

Yes I have to say I carry a kubaton 24/7 in england and would not hesitate to use it I carry it in my hand under my sleeve and partly in my hand and can drop it into my hand in a heartbeat. The last time me and my wife went out on the way home our usual route the footbridge was closed so we had to take the longer main road home,I have lived in this town all my life and generally it is safe to walk the streets, documentaries made by the police say always use the main road and well lit area's but this is not always the case over the years many assults have taken place along this main road by people in cars stopping and robbing people on their way home alone or beating them up for a laugh,it was 2.30 in the morning and I saw a cyclist on the other side of the road with his high visibility jacket on and a bag on his back he looked like he was going to work, but I soon realised this was not the case as he rode past we looked at each other breifly as you do but I could see without looking directly at him that he was staring at us as he rode past, he kept staring I told the wife trouble is coming if he crosses the road which he did and came back towards us he pulled out in front of a car and swore at them and gave them the finger so I told the wife to keep walking but move to the side and stay out of the way he was very drunk, I dropped the kubaton into my hand he came within about three feet of me staring as he went past so I fixed his stare, if he spoke aggressively or attemptied to lift his hand off the handlebar he was going down faster than he could blink.fortunately for him he didn't but mumbled your not who im looking for and went on his way.I have dealt with many drunks in my time when driving a cab and to those who have never experienced aggression from someone drunk or sober will have problems reacting to it.


----------



## bazil

I thought it was Illegal to carry Kubatons??? That's why I have a small maglight instead, to be used like a Kubaton, if the police stop and search me then it's just a torch.

Baz


----------



## hawk2009

bazil said:


> I thought it was Illegal to carry Kubatons??? That's why I have a small maglight instead, to be used like a Kubaton, if the police stop and search me then it's just a torch.Baz


Darren day got arrested with a kubaton and faced two years in prison, A kubaton is legal if you carry keys on it if you carry it with out it is classed as a weapon.It actually works better for me with keys attatched than without but only a couple to many and they get in the way.I have had this for several years now and carry it everywhere in nightclubs and pubs,as I said in a previous post you are convicted on what you say not what you do in england, although I would not show this in public as they have been known to be confiscated.


----------



## ZDP-189

True, you could be conficted for carrying a whoopee cushion if you said it was for self defence. However, if it falls foul of a prohibited weapon you'd get done. For example, if you hung your keys off an MP5K, it'd still be illegal. Even if it's not prohibited, you may need a good reason for carrying things such as knives.


----------



## bazil

> Darren day got arrested with a kubaton and faced two years in prison


Wow, 2 years inside for carrying a little stick the size of a pen! I guess the only thing you're aloud to carry are your two fists! maybe there'll be a law coming in soon for everyone to wear mittens! burgh!


----------



## posoloaca

hi guys!

I have an interesting story for you









A friend of mine was walking home one night and he walked across a park (in a city) when 3 guys approached him with the intention to rob him...he tried tu run but they outrun him...in an act of desperation hi took his slingshot (with green TheraTube) from his pocket and hit one of them in the knee with a lead ball. The guy hit the ground less than a second with excruciating pain...they stopped fallowing him...he got away









So...my answer is YES you can protect yourself with a slingshot...and you don`t have to leave the guy unconscious or kill him, all you need is to injure him


----------



## HOE

posoloaca said:


> hi guys!
> 
> I have an interesting story for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was walking home one night and he walked across a park (in a city) when 3 guys approached him with the intention to rob him...he tried tu run but they outrun him...in an act of desperation hi took his slingshot (with green TheraTube) from his pocket and hit one of them in the knee with a lead ball. The guy hit the ground less than a second with excruciating pain...they stopped fallowing him...he got away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...my answer is YES you can protect yourself with a slingshot...and you don`t have to leave the guy unconscious or kill him, all you need is to injure him


Wow!


----------



## bazil

> hi guys!
> 
> I have an interesting story for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was walking home one night and he walked across a park (in a city) when 3 guys approached him with the intention to rob him...he tried tu run but they outrun him...in an act of desperation hi took his slingshot (with green TheraTube) from his pocket and hit one of them in the knee with a lead ball. The guy hit the ground less than a second with excruciating pain...they stopped fallowing him...he got away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...my answer is YES you can protect yourself with a slingshot...and you don`t have to leave the guy unconscious or kill him, all you need is to injure him


Ha Ha! Cool!


----------



## haertig

bazil said:


> I find it funny that over here in the UK wrist supports are legal and tear gas and stun guns are illegal, but over there you can attach stun guns and tear gas, but no wrist brace!


Over here, I carry all those things in my daily carry bag. Pepper spray, stun gun, backup knife, slingshot, and backup handgun. And my main handgun on my hip (legally concealed) and my main knife in my pants pocket.

If I were forced to live in a place that makes all these things illegal, I think I'd build a steel or concrete walled "safe room" in the middle of my house. Then I'd lock myself inside and never leave. While I say this in jest, it really might not be a bad idea for those of you that live in places where the bad guys seem to have more rights than the good guys. Retreat to your safe room, lock it up good and tight, and call the police from inside. What else could you do? Any response more agressive than running and hiding appears to be banned. If you accidently knocked someone over while running away, you'd probably be charged for that "crime" as well. I know my thoughts are biased based on where I live and the norms here, but I find it sad that some people "just have to take it" when it comes to criminal attacks against them.


----------



## philly

Just finished walking the dog, it's dark and a little isolated but, I have my 45 cal. Colt semi auto on my hip as usual. Not to worry. I feel for you all.
Philly


----------



## Flatband

When I was growing up in the city,we had a guy ( cantankerous old Coot ) that had his Shotgun loaded with loads of Rock Salt. None of my friends or myself ever had the pleasure of getting a shell full of that stuff shot at us( or worse yet,stuck into us!). He did get one would be prowler and that guy was screaming like a braking tire! None of my friends saw the incident,but our Dads were always talking about it. So for me my defense weapon of choice would be a sawed off (or shortened) pump shotgun with a big scatter load. I hear the noise and just shoot in the general direction and take out a wall or anything else in the way! That should do it. (Then again I'm a guy who doesn't even own a gun so I really don't know that much about them. My two cents anyway!







Flatband


----------



## smitty

Here is my opinion... when the government stops serving the people to keep them safe, it is time for the people to join together and work to get the laws changed. When guns are outlawed it only keeps them from the hands of law abiding citizens anyway. The crooks last concern is to get caught with a firearm, when they have robbed and murdered, etc. The crooks love to have a disarmed civilian population.


----------



## Thawak

Get some pepper spray it is better than nothing if you find them in your house.



Rock and Shoot said:


> Thank you all for the great advice!!!! Today I'm installing a security lock which protects the doors from being open by kicks or other kinds of forcing methods. I think that will be the best option for now. As for the local police... We've called them twice during different situations but are still waiting for them to come... I also have a guard dog, but he only can defend us from killer ants and miniature burglars (I'm joking) because even tough he think he is a big powerful dog, he is just a small chihuahua (Don't tell him that cause he means trouble!!!)... Anyway here he is:
> 
> View attachment 4467


----------



## harpersgrace

This is kind of a no win topic, it all depends on what you want, what you can get, and what you are able to use...everyone has a oppinion, for gun people there is no substitute, for non-gun people they aren't the answer...when it comes to questions like this you're best to make up your own mind...

PS: Flatband, taking a load of rocksalt in the rump is a pretty good deterrent to just about anything, believe me I know...


----------



## stelug

cameon though guys. Europe is not a so bad place where to live else if in rather any state possession of fire arms is aloud, or at least ise terribly difficoult. This is due to many factors with the major contribution of 2.000 years of civilization wich teached us that pubblic law is always stongher than personal ones. I don't whant to open a discussion about beeing armed or non armed and probabily I I was to live in some parts of Us I would ask for a gun. But, from pure a statistic point, in our's crowded lands, I can see more problems in having a lot of civilian brandishing guns an revolvers than having them disarmed or with that very effectiv weapon that is a cellphone with camera. Of course in my home I can have a shotgun and keep it there ot take them out to woods during the hunting season. I can also have a permission for shooting training and bring a dismantled revolver from home to shootng field and back, What I cannot do (at least If I have not very serious motivation) is going around with a berettta or a colt. Ok, in 58 years live, parts of them durig the hard Red Brigade period, I never missed not being armed. And I don't whork in a Post Office but had been involved in a job specialized in crimes, common and political. Best self defence here: knowing the enviroment. Thant may point of view.

Ps: II had personaly escaped at least two mugging episodes, one in Tanger (Morocco) and another in Fort Laudesdale, Florida (differents enviroments from my usual: an isolated souck street at night, and a parking lot on seaside in late evening). Else if I am long time trained in MA I am not a big or a bad ass looking guy. Both time there was my woman with me so there was no space for fear. Bot time I had with me a good blade that Is one of the first things I use to buy at soon as I land a new place. But did not had to show it (well main rule is use it, nevere show it). Mae be the muggers have read my thinking in my eyes: " I may eventually be wounded or die but at least some of You with me" or mae be I have not been so brave but very very lucky. Or both? Will never know.


----------



## bazil

> Get some pepper spray it is better than nothing if you find them in your house.


I would if it wasn't Illegal here lol. Ah well at least I have my longbow!


----------



## haertig

bazil said:


> Get some pepper spray it is better than nothing if you find them in your house.
> 
> 
> 
> I would if it wasn't Illegal here lol. Ah well at least I have my longbow!
Click to expand...

I'll trade you my pepper spray for your longbow any day!


----------



## Marbles

WHAT IT REALLY COMES DOWN TO IS YOU ARE THE LAW BREAKER FOR DEFENDING YOUR SELF !





















IT IS ALL BULL SH--T IMO.


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## bunnymansp

im not sure if smeone already said this (because im to lazy to read every comment) but i think the IRA used slingshots as a weapon to actually umm kill i guess thats why alot of places dont allow the wrist brace


----------



## bunnymansp

smitty said:


> Here is my opinion... when the government stops serving the people to keep them safe, it is time for the people to join together and work to get the laws changed. When guns are outlawed it only keeps them from the hands of law abiding citizens anyway. The crooks last concern is to get caught with a firearm, when they have robbed and murdered, etc. The crooks love to have a disarmed civilian population.


and also most crooks can get a gun illegaly with litteraly no effort put into it so outlaweing guns for citizens is like a death sentence


----------



## ZDP-189

bunnymansp said:


> Here is my opinion... when the government stops serving the people to keep them safe, it is time for the people to join together and work to get the laws changed. When guns are outlawed it only keeps them from the hands of law abiding citizens anyway. The crooks last concern is to get caught with a firearm, when they have robbed and murdered, etc. The crooks love to have a disarmed civilian population.


As a social experiment, let us consider Hong Kong, where guns have been outlawed.

All Robberies, including : 629 (2010 Jan-Oct), 712 (2009)
- Robbery with Firearms 0 (2010 Jan-Oct), 0 (2009)
- Robbery with Arms (Stun Guns) 0 (2010 Jan-Oct), 4 (2009)
　- Robbery with Pistol Like Object 8 (2010 Jan-Oct), 6 (2009)

http://www.police.go...istics/csc.html

This is not crimes per 100,000 population, this is total for the territory of 7 to 8 million people. It's not deaths, it's total reported crimes. The only gun related deaths I can recall have involved stolen police revolvers and actually in that case, I think it was a policeman who pulled the trigger. By comparison, Florida has a rate of 11.1 gun crime related _deaths_ per 100,000 people, equivalent to over 2,000 people murdered by guns state wide, or 890 corpses if the population was normalised to the same size as Hong Kong. A statistically realistic episode of CSI Hong Kong would involve the CSI team ordering takeout and sitting about browsing youtube and i-am-bored.com for the whole episode every week.

Not that I am suggesting that United States of Americans should give up their beloved guns. They are welcome to them. I am sure there will be many real-world experiences related here about how somebody managed to slay an entire gang of gun toting gang-bangers with their trusty Glock. We in Hong Kong must respectfully reserve comment, as we have no real-world experience of gun crime.


----------



## haertig

Hong Kong does indeed have a very low crime rate as I understand it. That's good. Sounds like a nice place to live. But to say it's directly because guns are banned there is somewhat naive IMHO. Switzerland has a low crime rate, and guns are issued to families. Chicago USA has a horrible crime rate, but guns are banned there (practically). Ditto for Washinton D.C., New York City, Los Angeles, etc. Australia banned most guns and their crime rate increased. My guess is that if you handed out guns to every person in Hong Kong, the crime rate would still be low.

The culture in Hong Kong is different from the culture in Brazil is different from the culture in Germany is different from the culture in Mexico is different from the culture in the United States. I don't think these differences in culture are explained by the availability of firearms. The UK has pretty strict limitations on firearms. When you read the news, what do they complain about in the UK? Knife crime. I think they have or plan to have severe restrictions on knives (no points, cannot carry a pocket knife, etc.) Does anyone think that will be the end of crime in the UK? And the US is equally as absurd. We ban things like fingernail clippers, shampoo, shaving razors and other comical stuff from our airplanes.

I wish things were as simple as banning everything that could be used as a weapon (which includes pretty much anything you can pick up). You just can't make a direct correlation between a ban and some crime decrease like the Hong Kong example. The US has a very low crime rate with slingshots. And it's not because they are banned here. Because they aren't. You can't just randomly choose a result and then pick the cause you like best. Many factors come into play.

Bottom line: If you have to defend yourself in a life or death situation, there really is no tool better than a firearm. If you personally choose not to use a firearm, or your government makes that choice for you, then find some other method of defense. I am not saying that a firearm should be your first choice in self defense. But if it came down to a life or death assault against me, a firearm is the tool I'd want to have. Not a knife. Not a slingshot. Not a baseball bat. Not a stun gun. Not pepper spray. Not a cellphone to call the police. A firearm. That is the only tool that brings a victim to the same potential power level as the one who is assaulting them - despite differences in size, age, gender, etc.


----------



## hawk2009

Well I have to say weather you use a weapon or not I will quote you this, it is from one of Geoff thompsons books he is one of englands top self defence and previously former doorman and spent many years at some of the toughest clubs in britain this guy certainly has the experience in many life threatening situations and knows what he is talking about.Quote: it is better to be judged by twelve than carried by six,


----------



## JoergS

Problem with gun bans is that they are too late. The world is full of guns, mostly unregistered. Noone throws away a functional firearm, really.

That's why a gun ban has little or no effect. It is sooo easy to get an illegal gun if you really want one.

And guns are mechanically so simple. Any halfway competent mechanic can make a fuctional firearm in no time, from scratch. A blank cartridge and a lead bullet can be obtained without hassle and will shoot just as good as a factory round. Youtube is full of tutorials for so called zip guns.

The only thing that would ease the situation some is to allow people to register their illegal guns and get a license. This way the previously unregistered firearms can be brought under control and the authorities can make sure that they are kept in a safe place.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189

I never said Hong Kong was safe because we have no guns. I merely said that we have no guns and yet we are safe.


----------



## JoergS

In fact, I never once got robbed. No burglars either.

Burglar prevention: What really helps is cameras. Even dummies work. The thugs much rather break into the house next door that doesn't have any cameras.

In terms of street robberies, I simply avoid the dangerous parts of a town. Why should I go there, after all? The dangerous parts (= poor parts) are rarely places where I do business, and certainly they held few touristic attractions.


----------



## ZDP-189

I'm not surprised, I wouldn't want to try to rob you either.


----------



## Brewman

Flatband, you might be one of the few guys that could make a slingshot work for self defense. In the meantime check this out. 






Flatband said:


> When I was growing up in the city,we had a guy ( cantankerous old Coot ) that had his Shotgun loaded with loads of Rock Salt. None of my friends or myself ever had the pleasure of getting a shell full of that stuff shot at us( or worse yet,stuck into us!). He did get one would be prowler and that guy was screaming like a braking tire! None of my friends saw the incident,but our Dads were always talking about it. So for me my defense weapon of choice would be a sawed off (or shortened) pump shotgun with a big scatter load. I hear the noise and just shoot in the general direction and take out a wall or anything else in the way! That should do it. (Then again I'm a guy who doesn't even own a gun so I really don't know that much about them. My two cents anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatband


----------



## dgui

at 15 feet 3/8 steel ball will blow through both sides of a coconut but if they are powered by express bands. if you can get 3/8 lead ball it may hit harder. It is my belief that slingshots are an effective weapon in the right hands. if it will go through a coconut then a well placed shot will sink into a thiefs head.


----------



## stelug

ZDP-189 said:


> I'm not surprised, I wouldn't want to try to rob you either.


mae be You can hoock Joerg in a big trap with a slingshot as a bait


----------



## Longbow

I have 12 friends that all have the same name. GAUGE Bring it on.
Longbow


----------



## dgui

Longbow said:


> I have 12 friends that all have the same name. GAUGE Bring it on.
> Longbow


That is a great quote, you sound like Red on Miami, "Bring It", Yea.


----------

